# Keeping him calm during heartworm treatment



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm a brand-new dog owner: my husband and I took in a stray chi about six weeks ago that unfortunately tested positive for heartworms, although he doesn't have any symptoms yet. He's going to get his first treatment shot on Monday, and I'm terrified that we won't be able to keep him calm enough. He's a pretty chill little dog, but he gets very excited and prances around when we come home or when it's feeding time. We're planning to keep him crated, so he won't be able to do the prancing, but I'm so scared that his little heart will start going too fast, and he'll die!

Plus, he's not very good about doing his business right away: we have to walk him around for 5 or 10 minutes before he'll poop. I'm not sure how we can adapt that now that he's not supposed to be exercising. We've talked about a litter box or puppy pads...

Can anyone give me some advice / suggestions? My husband's a student and I'm a professor, so we're working from home quite a bit. I don't really mind expense or inconvenience...I'm crazy about this little guy, and I want him to have a long, healthy life!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good for you for taking the poor guy off the streets! You're his hero 

Do you have pictures?

As for the treatment, I am not much help I'm afraid. I've never been through it, thank goodness. I know there are several rescuers and foster people on here so hopefully one of them has dealt with it. I wish you guys all the luck in the world!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have any advice but I think it is wonderful you are taking him in he is lucky to have found you.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

The best advice I can give you is... Crate, crate, and more crate! Leash walking is the only safe way he can be out of the crate. Be wary even letting him loose in the house. Any amount of "exercise", no matter how small, could be potentially fatal. However, treatment is only three injections over the course of a month, so the confinement will be very short. I always tell clients that the month or so of torture (confinement) is worth it when you gain 10 plus years of life!

I hope your vet does chest x rays and blood work prior to the first injection. The injection to kill the heart worms can be very tough on a dog's body. In my experience, a dog always gets a pain injection on the three days he gets the imiticide injections. This lessens the pain and generally makes resting for the first day post injection must easier.

It's AWESOME that you are willing to do this treatment for your little one! Most people wouldn't even consider it. At this point, just buy tons of kong toys to stuff with yummies so your little one will be calm in the crate with something to do. If you still have difficulty keeping him calm, talk with your vet about trying a mild sedative (such as acepromazine).

Good luck with everything! Please keep us posted on how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd use a play pen: then he could have a little bit of room to walk around and chew his frozen kongs! Leash walking is OK; at least that's what I've heard. He can have his 
walk to eliminate.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

You are truly his hero! You have given him a home and the health care he desperately needs, when no one else would. You are absolutely awesome for that!! 

Crating would be my choice as well. Maybe a bigger crate, like pone that would fit a Lab or Boxer sized dog since he will be in it a lot. Potty pads are also a great idea to try. Do you have a small area to where you can put up a baby gate to also confine him, just to give him some time out of the crate?


----------



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

aww, thanks you guys! But our sweet little guy has enriched our lives so much...he's doing as much for us as we are for him. I'm so glad he found us!

I got him a nice crate today, but it's pretty small. He can stand and turn in it, but he can't prance and jump, which is what I'm trying to prevent. The vet thinks he's only about two, and he's still pretty puppyish in a lot of ways! We did get the X-rays and blood work done yesterday, and they said he doesn't appear to have an enlarged heart or any fluid build-up, so I hope he'll be okay with the treatment. 

I didn't know about Kongs...Mantequilla isn't very interested in toys. I've bought him four or five, and he just could not care less, but if it's stuffed with food, I bet he'll be all about it! What should I stuff it with? And did you say *frozen?* Really? Why?

Here's my little guy!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

What a cutie!!! 
For the kong toys, stuff them with peanut butter mixed with his kibble and pop it in the freezer. The little guy will stay busy busy busy trying to get it all out! Get a few so you can rotate them. I did this a lot when my Chinese crested was on strict cage rest with a broken leg. It kept his mind busy. You can also stuff his meals into the kongs as an additional way to keep his mind working.
It's hard to keep them from going stir crazy, but at least it will be over soon! And awesome for your vet to get all the lab work done. Your little guy should be just fine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't use peanut butter in kongs because I am deathly allergic. You can use anything really, Toby is good with dehydrated chicken. I've also used just his kibble before. And cream cheese is good too. 

Freezing it makes it more of a challenge which makes it last longer, in my experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I bet he would love cream cheese. Mantequilla loves any kind of cheese, but he only ever gets teeny little nibbles!


----------



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, he's at the vet now getting his first treatment. The vet was nice enough to knock off $200 because I sprung for the X-rays and blood work! 

I got his crate all ready, got him a water bottle so he won't step in his bowl, and bought a few Kongs and some unsalted peanut butter. We went for our last walk for a while this morning...I don't know who's going to be more miserable for the next few months, Mantequilla or his mommy!

What do you guys think about letting him sleep in our bed while he's supposed to be keeping calm? My husband keeps saying it would probably be okay, but I don't know...Mantequilla gets so excited first thing in the morning!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CRATE CRATE CRATE CRATE CRATE  

It will hurt you more than it will hurt him. 

As for the Kong you can also freeze easy cheese in it (can cheese)

Thank you so much for saving him!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*It would probably be ok, as you both stay calm in the a.m. and try not to get him too excited, but it would be best to consult it with your vet and see what he/she thinks about it. 

Me and my Chi nation are wishing him all the best thru out his treatment and recovery!*


----------



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

Your chi nation is adorable 

I think I will crate him...for the past few days I've been practicing keeping him calm. I tell him to lie down...he does...then as soon as I take my eyes off him he hops right back up and goes back to prancing. rinse, repeat. I'm going to tell my husband the forum said to crate him!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he is calm, you can let him out of the crate while you watch TV? Will he snuggle with you.? If he will fine. If not; oh well the crate it is. Do you have a big crate/pen you can use.? Also, maybe you can let him out with a leash on? Unless it excites him too much.


----------



## nacogdoches (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe he'll stay calm if I let him out to sit with me...I'll have to see. That's what he normally does at night anyway. 

The crate we have for him is pretty small...just big enough for him to stand or sit up in and turn around. I keep thinking about getting a bigger one, but wouldn't that defeat the purpose of keeping him from jumping around? Maybe I'm just overthinking it. I'll see how it goes with crating him, and maybe go from there with getting a bigger one.


----------

